# Eä: Was it a treatment for Migraine?



## Chymaera (May 10, 2004)

I have been thinking about this for a long, long time. Melkor and the other Ainur were the offspring of Ilúvatar's thoughts. Try to imagine the pain the Eru was in before gave birth to the Ainur. Pure concentrated evil of Melkor and Sauron and Balrogs and such dominating his brian. And then imagine the relieve he must have felt when all the Ainur were born into the Void. 

I invite your thoughts and comments


----------



## Confusticated (May 10, 2004)

Hi Chymaera!

I can imagne it being a relief, but I hadn't really thought of it the way you have. I hadn't thought that he would have been in distress because of the part of his mind that Melkor came from. The kind of relief I think he might have felt was just the same any artist does when he has had this long desire to express something and finally brings it out to his satisfaction. I do not think he created Ea for the purpose of getting rid of any headache caused my Melkor, but who knows? Personally I've always vaguely thought, deep down, he did it because he was lonely. Ea would not only be a joy of creation but eventually maybe provide him with some real company... the Children that he loves?


----------



## Chymaera (May 10, 2004)

Nóm said:


> Hi Chymaera!


Hi back to you Nóm 



Nóm said:


> The kind of relief I think he might have felt was just the same any artist does when he has had this long desire to express something and finally brings it out to his satisfaction.


Of course Ilúvatar was a composer of music (a very artistic pursuit)


Nóm said:


> I do not think he created Ea for the purpose of getting rid of any headache caused my Melkor, but who knows?


I did not mean to imply that the migraine was the ONLY reason for his creations of Eä, but it could have been one of the reasons. I was trying to be a bit controversial


----------



## Beleg (May 11, 2004)

_The Music of Ainur, Ainulindale_



> But as the theme progressed, it came into the heart of Melkor to interweave matters of his own imagining that were not in accord with the theme of Ilúvatar,* for he sought therein to increase the power and glory of the part assigned to himself.* To Melkor among the Ainur had been given the greatest gifts of power and knowledge, and he had a share in all the gifts of his brethren. He had gone often alone into the void places seeking the Imperishable Flame; for desire grew hot within him to bring into Being things of his own, and it seemed to him that Ilúvatar took no thought for the Void, and he was impatient of its emptiness. Yet he found not the Fire, for it is with Ilúvatar.* But being alone he had begun to conceive thoughts of his own unlike those of his brethren.*



This brings us back to the question, was Morgoth inherently evil?  

I for my part don't believe he was, and the evil that grew later was concieved initially by Morgoth's intent to outmatch his brothers and sisters in winning the approval of Eru, although later it turned into something totally different. Jealousness and envy nursed hate which flowered disobedience, defiance and later a lot of other things. But I don't think Morgoth initially was evil. I believe that even among the Vala, there was free choice. We know that the Valar were not infalliable, it was proven constantly during their dealings with the children of Illuvatar. 

When we confer something pain, hurt and distress which are material qualities upon something as abstract as an absolutely God, I think we are missing the point. I think Illuvatar was far above these trivialities, [As they would seem to him] I don't think that the presence of Melkor and his cronies [Before their birth] would have affected Illuvatar, not in the sense we think. 
If we for a moment visualize that Illuvatar was pained by the presence of Melkor and other assorted evils [Although how something that hadn't even taken place would pain him is beyond my understanding] Why would he spawn off such evils and then allow the unblemished and weaker children to come into the tainted world?
This would seem like a game, with Illuvatar watching and enjoying his begotten fighting amongst eachother and then bestowing the laurels to the winners. 
I don't think we can ever answer this question satisfactoraily, I don't think even the Professor himself could answer this one.

Why did Eru create Ea and its beings? Because this question is so like this one, 
Why did Christian God or Muslim God created the material beings?

I don't know about the Christian believes but many Muslims believe that the reason for creation are beyond the comprehension of mere mortals. 

So If Eru was acting the role of the all-puissant *God* in Arda, could the Ainur, his children and creations comprehend his reasoning if he didn't want to reveal it? Could actually oust him in his thoughts? 

He just created it. 


[P.S: Sorry for the rambling, an very nice topic Chymaera, how did you find WOT? good or bad? ]


----------

